# Thoughts on New Division Logo



## HeldInTheMoment (Jul 31, 2017)

I am adding a Drone Service to my current Photography Business. Mainly targeting Real Estate, Structural Inspections, and the Occasional Wedding.

Thoughts on the logo? -- I am NOT a Digital Artist lol

Also, I want to keep it rather simple so I can Embroider Shirts, etc.


----------



## Designer (Jul 31, 2017)

Way too busy.

What you want is a logo, not a picture.


----------



## HeldInTheMoment (Jul 31, 2017)

Designer said:


> Way too busy.
> 
> What you want is a logo, not a picture.



Advice on how to accomplish this? --or-- If you have experience, are you willing to Freelance this job?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 31, 2017)

The "H" in the middle of the design...could be construed to be a J and a P...simply an awful typeface on that one, single letter. Make it an H. Just...an "H". The iris diaphragm rendition? Why? The name of the 'company'? All in all, just...weird.

And your Poll: The question is Like, or Dislike.

WHat do you want to know? What are you asking?Do we like it or dislike it. Offering a Yes/No answering option to a dual question?

Time to re-do everything about this post.


----------



## Designer (Jul 31, 2017)

HeldInTheMoment said:


> Advice on how to accomplish this? --or-- If you have experience, are you willing to Freelance this job?


I'm not a graphic designer, but I would do some brainstorming, possibly with some friends over drinks.  The purpose of the brainstorming is not to come up with a logo, but to narrow the concept.

What you should be looking for is a memorable image that is easily transferable to the idea of drone photography.  Simple in design, but enough graphics to get the idea across.

I don't know what a graphic designer would charge, but do some pricing research.  Find one who understands the project over one who is merely cheap.  You might have to pay a bit more up front, but a good design will be worth your time and effort.


----------



## qmr55 (Jul 31, 2017)

Shoot me a message if you are looking for a designer, I always love working with other photographers!

(photography is my hobby, design is my day job)


----------



## Light Guru (Jul 31, 2017)

Designer said:


> Way too busy.
> 
> What you want is a logo, not a picture.



Yet still not as busy as the one in the profile photo.



Derrel said:


> The "H" in the middle of the design...could be contrued to be a J and a P...simply an awful typeface on that one



Same one used in the profile photo.

A good logo is simple.  You are going way to complex.
Think about it, Apple, McDonalds, Target, Nike etc etc all have simple logos. 

They also have simple names.  The name you are using "Held In The Moment" is far from simple.  And honestly is way to cheesy. 

There is a reason most photographers use there name for the business.  Its simple! Plus as the photographer you are the brand so why not use your name.


----------



## qmr55 (Jul 31, 2017)

Honestly, if I was you I would do like Light Guru said and start fresh with a new name that isn't such a cliche' and is much more simple.  THEN design one single logo that will cover all aspects of your photography, instead of having a new "division" which 99% of the people who see it would never understand.


----------



## HeldInTheMoment (Jul 31, 2017)

qmr55 said:


> Honestly, if I was you I would do like Light Guru said and start fresh with a new name that isn't such a cliche' and is much more simple.  THEN design one single logo that will cover all aspects of your photography, instead of having a new "division" which 99% of the people who see it would never understand.



As my last name is 'Held' that is why we chose the name. While I thank you for the name input, we have been very successful with our name and brand over the past years we have been in business. This thread was for logo input and help, I would ask it return to that.


----------



## qmr55 (Jul 31, 2017)

HeldInTheMoment said:


> qmr55 said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, if I was you I would do like Light Guru said and start fresh with a new name that isn't such a cliche' and is much more simple.  THEN design one single logo that will cover all aspects of your photography, instead of having a new "division" which 99% of the people who see it would never understand.
> ...



You got it.

Start over or hire a professional.  Sorry for my unwanted input.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 31, 2017)

I was told in university classes regarding advertising and marketing that logo design, and business card design, and avertising illustration design are areas that are best left to people who have lots of experience in professional graphic design, and who truly understand what these things are supposed to "do". Logos represent the company, and I was told that having them done by students, by beginners, or by one's self, or one's high school nephew, etc--that all of those things, and other, similar things, are all a Bad Idea, with capital letters on Bad and on Idea.

Over the years, on this forum, and on others, we've all seen poor logo designs, done by people who really just do not have the qualifications to create a good logo. With the proliferation of illustration applications, drawing apps, and Photoshop, many,many,many bad logos are now in existence. It has never been quicker nor easier to design one's own second-rate logo.

Let's put it this way:


----------



## Light Guru (Jul 31, 2017)

HeldInTheMoment said:


> As my last name is 'Held' that is why we chose the name.



Maybe simplify to Held Photo



qmr55 said:


> design one single logo that will cover all aspects of your photography, instead of having a new "division" which 99% of the people who see it would never understand.



Exactly.  having a separate division is a horrible idea. Its so much better to just use one name for all your photography.   Remember YOU are the brand. 

Im sorry you feel offended by what we are saying but we are just being honest.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 31, 2017)

I agree with some of the others - let a pro do the design.  If you have trouble finding one, I know a couple.

Just out of curiosity, are drone pilot licenses still required for commercial use?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 31, 2017)

I didn't get what HITM meant. What came to mind was Hit...? Hit Me? what, with the drone?? lol I'm kidding, but didn't get what that was at all, didn't realize that was an abbreviation.

I think maybe what some are trying to suggest is that if you want a freelance designer, maybe it's best to find someone who does design and gets paid for their time, work, talent, etc. - which may be what was meant, wasn't sure from how it was phrased. 

I'd rework it, I might have known it was a drone but didn't get the connection to the existing photography business. Do you really need a separate logo for that? Seems like it would be better to have something that complements your current logo to make it clear it's the same photographer/same company, that you offer a fuller range of services now by adding drone photos. To include real estate maybe you could remove the engagement ring and keep the same logo otherwise (not sure if it'd be better to just leave that off or try to add any sort of drone symbol).


----------



## HeldInTheMoment (Jul 31, 2017)

Not offended, just explaining...was more focused on the logo vs name.

Thanks for advice all!


----------



## Designer (Aug 1, 2017)

HeldInTheMoment said:


> I am adding a Drone Service ..


When you get your new logo, I suggest that you inform people of your drone service by simply adding one more line to your existing repertoire, instead of complicating things with a separate logo.  Get one good logo, and use it everywhere.  Business cards, letterhead, painted on the drone, and yes, even embroidered on shirts!


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 1, 2017)

HITMAN drones!

thats what I got when I first saw it anyway. 

so...i say its awesome as-is


----------

